
Power features in file manager nnn (Part 2) - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn/wiki/Power-features-2
======
apjana
This is the second installment of the 2-part series. We decided to have a
distinct section in the Wiki for these type of features which may not be very
obvious to the users from the rest of the documentation.

